# Advice on Northern Spain



## bassoon (Oct 9, 2011)

My wife and I are planning to go to Northern Spain in late April/early May 2013 in our 2 berth New Horizon Cavarno 2 van conversion. I would appreciate some advice -

On the ferry crossing is there any way you can keep your fridge going?

I know about the Picos de Europa but not much else about Norhtern Spain. I would appreciate advice on places to go plus decent campsites (we will have 2 bikes with us).

Can anyone recommend a good map.

What sort of weather can I expect.

Can anyone recommend a campsite in the Porstmouth area ready for the ferry crossing the next day?

Any other helpful tips would be much appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have just come back from Spain and travelled down to Malaga and then back. Northern Spain was superb - the scenery and the roads are outstanding, we used aires but there are fewer of those c/w France.....

The Vicarious Books book of aires in Spain is well worth having - the information is accurate and clear - and written in English.....

https://www.vicarious-shop.com/All-the-Aires-Spain-and-Portugal-9780956678126.html

AFAIK there is no way that you can keep your fridge going BUT if you pack it full using frozen e.g. plastic water bottles and with the freezing compartment full it will stay cold for the 24 hours you need. Run it on mains electric before you board and get it as cold as possible, then leave it closed until you arrive and you will probably find lots of still frozen water inside the bottles..... If you like things like bacon, freeze it and take it with you and even frozen meals for the first day or two.

We found the Ventas in Spain to be superb - lunch for between €6 and €12 for one person for three courses of basic but well cooked food, e.g. paella as a starter, calamari with chips for main and rice pudding for dessert, with a bottle of wine, a bottle of water and a bottle of sugar-free lemonade to dilute the wine..... coffee was extra (about €1.20 for a large "cafe con leche"......)  c/w €2.60 in France 

Fuel is cheaper than the UK or France - our lowest was €1.30 per litre and is usually served rather than self-service.......

Hope that gives you some clues about how to enjoy yourself, we used TomTom and it was excellent for directions, we used the maps in the Aires book plus a large map - but that is one thing we may try to improve for future with an atlas equivalent to the Micehlin Atlases for France.

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

bassoon said:


> What sort of weather can I expect.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a campsite in the Porstmouth area ready for the ferry crossing the next day?
> 
> u


It's not called Green Spain for nothing and it does rain quite a lot, from our experience anyway.

If you're happy off hookup then you are welcome to stay overnight at Portsmouth ferry port. We've done this several times. If you arrive very early for your ferry then this is a good place to while away some time or to park while you take the bus into the city:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4202

Here's the detail for the ferry port:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/portsmouth-ferry-port-campsite.html

I've put one or two other sites in the MHF database that we used in northern Spain- look under my name.

G


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

We came through North West Spain about a month ago and it was superb. We stayed on Aires and I would second Penquin's advice about buying the Vicarious Books All the Aires Spain and Portugal. There are some lovely Aires in some lovely places - A Corunna, Bonar and Cabarceno to mention 3 we stayed at plus San Sebastian which is very handy for the town.

Would probably also be worth you getting the ACSI 2013 book if you intend to stay on sites a lot.

Weather was very pleasant in October. I would think probably be slightly better in April/May.

We use a Mitchelin Spain/Portugal Map book. My advice is get the largest scale one you can.

JohnW


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Espana Discovery might be worth a look at. You can stopover for free at vineyards, farms, etc.

They don't cover the whole of Spain, but from Santander to Barcelona (via Zaragoza) is quite well covered, as is the North West area above Portugal.

The book is renewed annually and I think it's normally published in May, so I guess it might be cutting it a bit fine for your trip.

Steve


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi bassoon,
For about 10 years we used the ferry from portsmouth to bilbao but for the last few years we have driven through france then on to spain and portugal as the ferrey prices are far to much now but we never found it a problem with the fridge as others have said put a few ice blocks in. As for stop overs we use a book called camperstop it has all the ardes and sites in it you then down load the counterys you wont and put in your sat nav, where ever you are just stop, go into the sat nav and it gives you all the sites and how far you are from them look at the page in the book it gives you a pic of the site and cost if any. we traveled for 5 weeks in france and never paid for a site. We found it great a few of the things were a bit out of date but i think you get that with any of the books. Have a great trip we will be right behind you all being well.


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi

We came through northern Spain during October and down into Portugal from the north. Galicia is really beautiful, especially the west coast. There re quite a few 'aires' in northern Spain. The ACSI camping book will be helpful. Try these websites for aires/campsites.

http://www.areasac.es/v_portal/apartados/apartado.asp

http://www.furgovw.org/

Christine


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

christine1310 said:


> Hi
> 
> We came through northern Spain during October and down into Portugal from the north. Galicia is really beautiful, especially the west coast. There re quite a few 'aires' in northern Spain. The ACSI camping book will be helpful. Try these websites for aires/campsites.
> 
> ...


Thanks Christine1310 for the aires. I have used a few of these, but not many.
They will come in useful, thanks again  

I forgot to say to the OP. Galicia is one of our favourite destinations and the people are very friendly.
Just go for it, with no bookings as you can stop almost anywhere. We usually head for the port, these are not huge ports as we know, but small fishing harbours.
Water can be found in nearly every village. Get a good Spanish map, found at most garages, alternatively the Michelin is v good.
Weather, well it can rain, but will certainly be better than here.
Enjoy!


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

We've been to Galicia and Asturias a few times. Had pretty good weather one year in May, and pretty wet weather another year in June.
I would agree that you should consider Espana Discovery because this year's version has a fair few places in this region.
Even if you only use one or two nights for free you will have had your moneysworth. Added to that you will probably find the opportunity to buy some excellent quality wine at very very cheap prices.


----------

